# Umm NOTHING! and im PISSED!



## wakenvape (Apr 10, 2013)

Not smoking jack cuz the east coast blows a fat one...


----------



## kyle109 (Apr 11, 2013)

needa start some indoor then


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 11, 2013)

Start resourcing.....my brother in NY has no issues finding weed


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 11, 2013)

time to hit up a bodega hahaha


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2013)

wakenvape said:


> Not smoking jack cuz the east coast blows a fat one...


I take offense to that, but again that reasoning is most likely why your not smoking on anything


----------



## Drew Diddy (Apr 18, 2013)

Where do you live? I can hook it up


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 18, 2013)

Good luck. Thats a bad place to be in.


----------



## STACKB (Apr 23, 2013)

not at all my friend, more money to be made than westcoast =]


----------



## *BUDS (Apr 23, 2013)

Drew Diddy said:


> Where do you live? I can hook it up


Where do you live?


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 24, 2013)

Hate them days man.... Good luck tho


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 25, 2013)

Shit, I live in NC, pretty easy to find here. You just need to find the right circle. All my friends smoke weed so one of us is bound to have a connect. We don't smoke no bullshit either.


----------



## Trolling (Apr 25, 2013)

Is Florida considerd East coast or Southern?


Either way, recently started smoking after a year and a half, found a connect within a day and weed a few days.after lol, no probs here.


----------

